# Plant showing sex while in veg



## SensiStarFan (Feb 12, 2011)

One of my plants I am growing from seed is showing sex even though it is still getting 24 hours of light.  What would you guys do?  I didn't want to flower it for a few more weeks.  Would you go ahead and flower it or leave it under 24 hours?  I am worried about stressing it out.  It is an L.A. Ultra, not an autoflowering strain.  The last picture in my journal shows the problem.

Gracias muchachos con Mar P.


----------



## Locked (Feb 12, 2011)

It will only show preflowers it won't fully flower till you change your light schedule....unless it is showing some auto tendencies....and in that case there wld be nothing you cld do.  you can continue to veg it for as long as you like...the preflowers shld do nothing more till the flip.


----------



## SensiStarFan (Feb 12, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> It will only show preflowers it won't fully flower till you change your light schedule....unless it is showing some auto tendencies....and in that case there wld be nothing you cld do. you can continue to veg it for as long as you like...the preflowers shld do nothing more till the flip.


 
Thanks Hamster.  I have never had a strain show sex like this before flipping to 12/12.  I have never seen white hairs until end of week 2 of flower.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 12, 2011)

That is normal. The plant has reached it's sexual maturity, just keep it growing there will be no problem unless like Hammy said it had a Auto Strain in it.


----------



## SensiStarFan (Feb 12, 2011)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> That is normal. The plant has reached it's sexual maturity, just keep it growing there will be no problem unless like Hammy said it had a Auto Strain in it.


 
Cool.  I never knew that.  I have never seen white hairs while in veg.  Gotta love learning something new every day.  Thats why I have you guys


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 12, 2011)

Many of us do not put our vegging plants into 12/12 until they have shown sex.   It generally happens anywhere from 4-8 weeks depending on strain.


----------



## SensiStarFan (Feb 12, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Many of us do not put our vegging plants into 12/12 until they have shown sex. It generally happens anywhere from 4-8 weeks depending on strain.


 
Thanks THG.  I have never seen white hairs on one of my vegging plants before.  Then again I don't really veg new beans for too long because I am so excited to see what I have  

EDIT: Do clones in veg do the same thing?  Because I have vegged clones to be a lot bigger than this and they never showed sex before flowering.


----------



## niteshft (Feb 15, 2011)

It's just a phenotype showing thru in the gene strain and can happen in a group of plants of the same strain. It's absolutely normal, just not an everyday thing. Sounds like you have a strong female! If you were to clone that one you would most likely have the same thing happen to those as well and think of it as a gift.


----------



## SensiStarFan (Feb 15, 2011)

This is the plant I am talking about.  I have three LA Ultra's that I have grown from seed and this is the only one showing female.  One is showing male for sure and the third I do not yet know.  And I already have a couple rooted clone from this girl:hubba:  Hopefully she grows some dank!

She was topped about 3 weeks ago.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 15, 2011)

Good looking plant I believe you will be rewarded with some killer smoke from her.


----------



## SensiStarFan (Feb 15, 2011)

thanks ozzie, I hope so.  6 of her lower shoots were sacrificed for clones which has led to the upside down pyramid shape.  I kind of like it though.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 15, 2011)

That's where most ppl take there clones from the lower branchs that don't receive the light they need for good growth. They are the oldest most mature branches to take


----------



## SensiStarFan (Feb 15, 2011)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> That's where most ppl take there clones from the lower branchs that don't receive the light they need for good growth. They are the oldest most mature branches to take


 
and from what I have read it's easier to root clones taken from lower on the plant


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 15, 2011)

IME it is too


----------



## Locked (Feb 15, 2011)

Another thing I have been playing with to get them to root faster is I put them in the fridge for a cpl days before I prep them. They seem to throw roots a bit faster for some reason...might be a survival mechanism or I cld be completely wrong....


----------



## SensiStarFan (Feb 15, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Another thing I have been playing with to get them to root faster is I put them in the fridge for a cpl days before I prep them. They seem to throw roots a bit faster for some reason...might be a survival mechanism or I cld be completely wrong....


 
WHAT?! :shocked:     :shocked: :shocked:


----------



## BBFan (Feb 16, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Another thing I have been playing with to get them to root faster is I put them in the fridge for a cpl days before I prep them. They seem to throw roots a bit faster for some reason...might be a survival mechanism or I cld be completely wrong....


 
You mean you put the cuts in the fridge for a few days?


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 16, 2011)

yup, he does, lots do apparently, some keep em in the fridge for upto 6 months


----------

